# HELP NEEDED



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

could somebody please give me step by step instructions on how to get my TT picture on my posts I need fool proof steps on how to upload etc If its easier to E-mail them my address is in extras under Hilly 10 Thanks


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Check this out : Image FAQ


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Just testing to see if the my picture appears


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Try again


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

add a [/img] at the end of the text.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Here goes hope it works this time


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Hilly, you will need to resize this picture, too big in size and bytes.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you venture into off-topic there is a thread at the top for testing signatures. :wink:

All you have to do is :
[*X*img]http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/hilly10/TTopen2.jpg[*X*/img] 
n.b. the *X* are simply there to stop the line being executed. If you use the same line but without the X's then it should work like this :
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/hilly10/TTopen2.jpg

p.s. You'll need to drastically reduce that in size!! :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Cheers ScoTTy


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hope I have reduced it enough


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

it's better....

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/hilly10/TTopen1.jpg

but you might want to crop some top and bottom (and not reduce it quite as much so as not to blur?)

PS - in your sig line you have the characters '%20' in the middle of your img address.

Taking them out makes it work


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

New Picture test


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

new picture


----------

